# This'n or that'n?



## Mouse (Jun 13, 2014)

My contract's almost up and I can upgrade my phone. Now, EE are rubbish and only offer me a 'Kestrel' (and not the cool actual bird variety) within my budget, so I'm about to drop them and go to Tesco Mobile.

I've narrowed it down to either a Motorola Moto G or a Nokia Lumia 920. But, I know _nothing_ about phones. I currently own some sort of Samsung Galaxy Ace, so as long as my new phone's better then I'm ok.

I mostly use my phone for texting, or taking photos. I don't like talking on the phone so rarely ring people. I have no interest in apps. I very, very rarely might check my emails on it. That's it. 

One of my mates said go for the Motorola cos Android's better than Windows but that doesn't really mean anything to me.

Thoughts?


----------



## ratsy (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a Galaxy (but its getting old at this point) I like the android platforms a lot. My buddy got a Nexus and they are pretty cool too. I would get one of those or maybe the new S5 samsung if I was going to get a new one. Mine is a work phone so I have to wait till the plan blows up.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 13, 2014)

No! This'n or that'n! I can't deal with more options, it's taken me all afternoon to narrow it down to two.  My brain'll explode.


----------



## ratsy (Jun 13, 2014)

Then i say This...go with android!


----------



## Mouse (Jun 13, 2014)

Ooh. K, that's three people who've said that now!


----------



## Lenny (Jun 13, 2014)

Based on OS (Android vs. Windows), the recommendation is usually Android (and one I make a lot). However, because you're not much of an app user, switching to Windows Phone shouldn't make much of a difference - your phone being Android, the few apps you might use will also be available on the Moto G, and you can check at Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (United Kingdom) to see if they're available on the Lumia.

The thing the Lumia has going for it is its camera - Nokia produce some extremely good cameras, particularly in their cheaper phones (when compared to other phones in the same price range).

So, in terms of usability, and apps, the Moto G is the better choice, as it's everything you'll be used to from your current phone. In terms of taking photos, however, the Lumia is probably the better choice.

EDIT: I've been able to find a site that has a comparison between the two cameras - http://www.digitalversus.com/digital-camera/face-off/14369-17594-versus-table.html They're only small photos (on the black bar beneath the title, click "Add" below "Scenes", and then select "All" in the drop-down menu to view all of the example photos), but it does show the differences. To my eyes, the Moto G camera looks good enough (although the Lumia camera is far better in low light).

Revised recommendation - Moto G. Usability and apps that you're used to, and the camera looks good enough.


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi* Mouse.*

I'm stuck in the middle of the road (so-to-speak) about getting a high-tech cell phone leased (which was offered by my phone company), or just cancelling my service all together.

I, like you, hardly use the cell phone. Plus, my company, keeps upping the usage fee with all their technical blah-blah-blah support and "so-called" usage fees.

Honestly, I could just tell them to take the phone back and cancel my contract. I was happier not having to carry around this little ringing pest.

AND, I could use the extra money each month.


(sigh) I hope I can decide before the next bill invades my mailbox.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you, guys. I think I'll go for the Motorola then.  You're right about the low light pics, Lenny, but I'd use my SLR for those sorts of photos anyway, so the Moto looks like the way to go.

Starbeast - companies are a nightmare for adding stuff to your bills all the time. I used to get charged an extra £10-£15 a month on my bill, until I realised that my phone was just downloading data and that's what I was being charged for. As soon as I turned that off, my bill returned to normal.


----------

